# How to Unbrick & Restore Your Stream



## ptcfast2 (May 10, 2020)

I've tested the following on a pre-update Stream and a post-update Stream. This _should_ resolve any issues related to a Stream that refuses to boot up or dumps you into recovery mode after the recent update. It should work for devices still on the older software as well! When completed, you'll be on the latest version of the software.

You'll want to find a proper MicroUSB cable so you can connect the Stream to your computer. The one that comes with the Stream is for power only and *does not* do data. You want one that does both!
There's no warranty implied here. I've tested destroying and fixing this device for a week or two now, and while this should work for you I can't guarantee anything.
I'm happy to provide support when I can, but there's only so much I can do from afar.
To get started, download the archive below. Unzip it and simply open RESTORE.BAT in the directory. Instructions on what steps you need to follow are provided within the BAT file interactively.

And of course...this wipes your data and resets the device. Just so you know. 

Download Here


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Are shows saved to “My Shows” recoverable once you log back in with your TiVo account? Or is that just for Sling integration?

ie: if you reset your device do you have to reset up all your content in My Shows?


----------



## Smokey Monagan (Oct 23, 2021)

i cant seem to get it into burn mode no matter what i try? Any sugestions?


----------

